# Tragt Ihr WoW auch ins RL?



## Scharyar (9. Juni 2009)

Grüsse Euch,

Da ja einige von unsrer Comunity so richtig WoW-süchtig sind, es aber niemals zugeben würden,mal eine frage an Euch.

Wenn Ihr mal nicht am PC sitzt, sondern doch mal unter die Menschheit kommt, verhaltet Ihr Euch dabei normal? Oder erwischt Ihr Euch auch schonmal das Ihr WoW im echten Leben übertragt.
z.Bsp. 
Wenn Du Dich mit Freunden triffst, begrüsst Du Sie mit einem einschlägigen WoW Gruß? Auch wenn Du garnicht weisst,ob dein gegenüber auch ein WoW-Fanatiker ist wie Du selbst? 
Oder Du siehst in einem Geschäft eine unbekannte Schönheit, würdest Du Sie WoWisch ansprechen und wenn ja, wie?

Und jetzt hoffe ich auf ein paar seitenfüllende Spams wo sich dann zwischendurch doch mal was zum Thema passendes findet.

Liebe Grüße


----------



## marion9394 (9. Juni 2009)

noch jemand der keinen guten schlaf hat? )



> Wenn Ihr mal nicht am PC sitzt, sondern doch mal unter die Menschheit kommt, verhaltet Ihr Euch dabei normal?


Das tu ich nie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also mir passiert gelegentlich (auch wenn ich gar nicht mehr viel wow spiele) das ich statt geld gold sage ^^

Als ich noch ein bisschen mehr gespielt habe, habe ich mal zu meinem cheff gesagt - "bin mal kurz afk" der hat schon erstmal doof geguckt ;D


----------



## RomanGV1 (9. Juni 2009)

Nein, man hat das "lol" und co ins "RL" übertragen.
Ich selber bin so.
Und viele habe ich daran erkannt, das die viel im internet reden über TS etc.
Weill "LOL" und co immer wieder im "RL" rausrutschen.

Letztens hat nen Boss von nem Freund ihm gesagt, als er aus dem zimmer ging :
Ich bin dann mal AFK...<<<<<<<<<<<<<<

Die ham nicht schlecht gestaunt.
Und er musste dann selber lachen.

Ich hatte auch schnell gesehen das er wow zockt und taure ist.

(das ist echt kein witz!)

Das is schon krass.

Ich finds nicht schlecht.
Zocken hat sich im lauf der jahre zum Virus endwickelt.
Wenns spass macht.
Ist doch toll.


----------



## Tikume (9. Juni 2009)

Scharyar schrieb:


> Wenn Du Dich mit Freunden triffst, begrüsst Du Sie mit einem einschlägigen WoW Gruß?



Was bitte ist ein "einschlägiger Wow Gruß"?


----------



## LordofDemons (9. Juni 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> Was bitte ist ein "einschlägiger Wow Gruß"?


wenn du in der Fußgängerzone "Für die Horde" brüllst


----------



## Lillyan (9. Juni 2009)

Ich kenne eine Taurengilde die sich bei RL-Treffen anmuht... leider kenne ichs nur aus Erzählungen, da würde ich nur zu gern mal die Reaktionen der umstehenden Leute sehen :>


----------



## LordofDemons (9. Juni 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Ich kenne eine Taurengilde die sich bei RL-Treffen anmuht... leider kenne ichs nur aus Erzählungen, da würde ich nur zu gern mal die Reaktionen der umstehenden Leute sehen :>


wahahahaha  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  das is ja zu geil.

Das würd ih gern mal erleben


----------



## pnn (9. Juni 2009)

Also ich finde diese ganzen "lol-sager" und so grauenvoll ... ich meine wenn etwas witzig ist kann ich auch wirklich grinsen und lachen. GUt, ich benutz "lol" eigentlich auch nicht mehr wirklich im Internet, weil es sich genau so wie "^^" im Laufe der Zeit zu etwas entwickelt hat, dass man hinter alles oder auf alles schreibt. Im RL ist das fast ähnlich, etwas ist nicht wirklich lustig und die Leute sagen "lol" ... hab ich selber schon öfters erlebt, einfach nur Panne. Ich sag den Leuten dann immer sie sollen es lassen oder sich mit wem anderen unterhalten.

Ich halte allgemein von diesen ganzen Internetabkürzungen im RL wenig. Ich schüttel auch immer wieder einen Tisch wenn mal wieder jemand sich lauthals über WoW unterhält oder so ... aber das kommt bei mir wohl von früher, wo man als Online Rollenspieler noh sehr schief angeschaut wurde. Ich glaub deswegen ist das bei mir so.


----------



## Zonalar (9. Juni 2009)

Ich hab vorn Halben Jahr eingeführt, immer "Moin" zu sagen, wenn ich nach hause komme 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Sowieso benutze ich meistens "Moin" anstatt "Hallo", vorallem bei Freunden und Familie. Wenn ich aber neue Menschen kennen lerne, bleibe ich bei "hallo". Schliesslich will ich, dass mein Gegenüber mich versteht.


----------



## Xelyna (9. Juni 2009)

Ich muss mir ab und an schon mal ein RE oder WB verkneifen o0


----------



## Slavery (9. Juni 2009)

Bei mir is das eher weniger der Fall 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Kann das gut trennen, aber mit RL Freunden scherzt man dann schon auch über manche Ingame-Begriffe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (9. Juni 2009)

gut das ich in WoW Deutsch schreibe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


da habe ich keine Probleme^^


----------



## Descartes (9. Juni 2009)

Scharyar schrieb:


> z.Bsp.
> Wenn Du Dich mit Freunden triffst, begrüsst Du Sie mit einem einschlägigen WoW Gruß? Auch wenn Du garnicht weisst,ob dein gegenüber auch ein WoW-Fanatiker ist wie Du selbst?



Ich sag dan so verrückte sachen, wie "hi", "Hallo", "Schön das du zeit gefunden hast bei deinem Arbeitsstress",
"servus", "moin" und das verrückteste ich sag in der öffentlichkeit "Grüß Gott"...

Mal im ernst, damals waren es worte wir Knorge oder dufte die den alten Opas auf die palme trieb,
vor wenigen  jahren kam sogar mal ein Wörterbuch der jugendsprache raus,
und heute nutzt man abkürzungen und das Jargon aus seinem Umfeld, was schon generationen
vor uns getan haben.


----------



## Scrätcher (9. Juni 2009)

Hm... ich wohne nicht in einem Sarg, hab kein Skelettroß im Garten stehen und ich gehe nicht den Supermarkt raiden.

Dann kenn ich auch noch andere Themen ausser Wow und rede tatsächlich nicht den ganzen Tag darüber!

Selbst "wb" "re" "lol" "rofl" rutschen mir nicht im RL raus.

Das einzige wo ich in meinem RL Wow antreffe ist, wenn ich im BuffedForum rumspamme so wie jetzt!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haxxler (9. Juni 2009)

Ich finde solche Sachen wie lol, rofl etc. einfach nur bescheuert. Ich meine wenn man einem direkt gegenüber steht kann man doch auch einfach ganz normal lachen oO Das Einzige was man mir ankreiden könnte ist, dass ich Kollegen gerne mal als lucker oder cheater beschimpfe wenn wir Billard spielen ^^


----------



## Freelancer (9. Juni 2009)

Ja, Das Emote /kuss benutze ich rl öfters als ingame aber aber ohne Lippenstift und rl ist das auch viel schöner ^^

Nee ehrlich mir fällt  nix ein was ich ins ins Rl übertragen sollte allerdings rede ich schon mit Freunden über das Game auch wenn sie nix davon verstehen 

Allerdings hab ich auch schon bei Arzt gesessen und gehört wie sich 2 im Wartezimmer über wow unterhalten haben ich allerdings wohl welche die von Raids null plan haben die frau war sogar recht alt und ich wäre nie auf die idee gekommen das sie wow zockt und ich bin selber nicht der jüngste

Aber das war nicht das einzige mal das ich Leute über wow reden gehört habe 

Aber so typisches wow verhalten ist mir außer auf Messen oder Mitternachtsverkauf noch nicht vorgekommen


----------



## Deathstyle (9. Juni 2009)

Begriffe wie lol und rofl benutz ich nicht.
Lediglich das What the fuck findet in meinen Wortschatz einen Platz, ich mein es ist zwar keine Abkürzung, kommt aber in meinem Fall vom zocken - wobei ich das schon seit Jahren sage...


Sonst begrüß ich die Leute im Rl wie auch im Game: 
- moin moin
- hi
- yo Mädlz

Alles wie immer.. ;x


----------



## Niranda (9. Juni 2009)

iwie muss ich doch wow nach hause bekommen.. o_o"


----------



## Scrätcher (9. Juni 2009)

Grad eben hatte ich so ein einschneidendes Erlebnis,

Ich hab mir einen Thread durchgelesen in dem es darum geht, dass man einen Twink schon ab Level 55 erstellen kann. Mir fällt da leider kein anderer Grund ein als das manche Leute einfach nur Bockfaul sind!

Da hab ich verärgert aus dem Fenster geschaut und mir die Berge angesehen. Dann hatte ich den Wunsch in mir ein Taurenjäger zu sein. Mit einem Verdammt großen Bogen. Und diese "Nervlinge" einfach in den Bogen zu spannen und weit über die Berge zu schiesen.

*spann*
*zischhhhh*

*spann*
*zischhhh*

*spann*
*zischhhh*

Hach ja *seuuuuufzzzzzzz*


----------



## Winipek (9. Juni 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Ich hab vorn Halben Jahr eingeführt, immer "Moin" zu sagen, wenn ich nach hause komme
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




*steh gerad auf dem Schlauch*

Inwieweit ist denn "Moin" eine Anrede aus WoW ?Und wer versteht es denn nicht ? Oder , war das ironisch ? *grübel*...


----------



## Skatero (9. Juni 2009)

Winipek schrieb:


> *steh gerad auf dem Schlauch*
> 
> Inwieweit ist denn "Moin" eine Anrede aus WoW ?Und wer versteht es denn nicht ? Oder , war das ironisch ? *grübel*...


Moin sagt man in der Schweiz eigentlich nicht so oft.


----------



## Dolgrim (9. Juni 2009)

Also ich hab eigentlich nur "what the f*ck" übernommen. Ich liebe dieses Wort xD
Das Schlimmste, all meine nicht-WoW Freunde haben das übernommen ...

Ab und zu kommt über ICQ auch mal ein wb, aber nichts in Richtung "lol" undso. Das mag ich überhaupt nicht.

Und "moin" benutzt bei uns fast jeder, sogar die, die nichtmal ICQ haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (wohn in NRW)


----------



## LordofDemons (9. Juni 2009)

Haxxler schrieb:


> Ich finde solche Sachen wie lol, rofl etc. einfach nur bescheuert. Ich meine wenn man einem direkt gegenüber steht kann man doch auch einfach ganz normal lachen oO Das Einzige was man mir ankreiden könnte ist, dass ich Kollegen gerne mal als lucker oder cheater beschimpfe wenn wir Billard spielen ^^


jaaaaa das kenn ich XD


----------



## sympathisant (9. Juni 2009)

nee. da erlaubt es mir mein hirn RL und WoW zu trennen.

lediglich wenn ich n auto mit dem kennzeichen OG (oder was ähnliches sehe), will ich nachschauen ob da n taure am steuer sitzt ... :-)


----------



## Deathstyle (9. Juni 2009)

Dolgrim schrieb:


> Ab und zu kommt über ICQ auch mal ein wb, aber nichts in Richtung "lol" undso. Das mag ich überhaupt nicht.



Ehm dir ist bewusst das das allgemeine Internet-Sprache ist? Ich mein das sagte man schon lange bevor es WoW gab und wird es auch noch lange danach sagen. - Völlig egal ob in Online Games, Messangern, Chats, Foren oder Blogs.

Moin ist aber trotzdem kein Begriff der aus dem Internet kommt bzw. von WoW - es ist einfach eine Norddeutsche sprachliche Eigenenheit.. kommt halt von de Seemännern.


----------



## UnDead_Destroyer (9. Juni 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> wenn du in der Fußgängerzone "Für die Horde" brüllst



Na und??
oh... ähm... ja... xD
hmm ja aber n lol/afk/gold rutscht schonmal raus^^


----------



## jatarea52 (9. Juni 2009)

naja normal binich ja sowieso nich, aber das war schon so bevor ich mit wow angefangen hab, also von daher.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und so sachen wie lol, moin oder so, sagt doch jeder des öfteren, auch wer nich unbedingt wow zockt


----------



## Jokkerino (9. Juni 2009)

Ich persönlich kan WoW und Reallife ganz gut trennen, kann keine parallelen feststellen.


----------



## Banload (9. Juni 2009)

Ich trenne das problemlos. Finde das zu freaky, wenn das passieren sollte.


----------



## Biggus (9. Juni 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Ich hab vorn Halben Jahr eingeführt, immer "Moin" zu sagen, wenn ich nach hause komme
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



und moin kommt aus wow ?
*pfeif*


----------



## Skatero (9. Juni 2009)

Biggus schrieb:


> und moin kommt aus wow ?
> *pfeif*





Skatero schrieb:


> Moin sagt man in der Schweiz eigentlich nicht so oft.


Bitte den ganzen Thread lesen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Germanfreez (9. Juni 2009)

lol is bei mir schonmal ein standartwort das ich beim chatten benutz Oo lol ..

aber nicht wenn ich mit weiblichen Personen schreib 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lol


----------



## skyline930 (9. Juni 2009)

Naja ich begrüße meine Freunde (noch) nicht "Schrägstrich Hallo", aber so Sachen wie "lol" rutschen mir doch manchmal raus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dolgrim (9. Juni 2009)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Ehm dir ist bewusst das das allgemeine Internet-Sprache ist? Ich mein das sagte man schon lange bevor es WoW gab und wird es auch noch lange danach sagen. - Völlig egal ob in Online Games, Messangern, Chats, Foren oder Blogs.
> 
> Moin ist aber trotzdem kein Begriff der aus dem Internet kommt bzw. von WoW - es ist einfach eine Norddeutsche sprachliche Eigenenheit.. kommt halt von de Seemännern.


Ich hab mich falsch ausgedrückt. Ich meinte, dass ich "lol" und so nur hasse, wenn es Leute sagen statt richtig zu lachen. Im www ist "lol" für mich auch ein gängiger Begriff 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathstyle (9. Juni 2009)

Dolgrim schrieb:


> Ich hab mich falsch ausgedrückt. Ich meinte, dass ich "lol" und so nur hasse, wenn es Leute sagen statt richtig zu lachen. Im www ist "lol" für mich auch ein gängiger Begriff
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das kann ich voll nachvollziehen, kann es auch nicht leiden wenn man so nerdig mit mir spricht bzw. ich anfange so zu sprechen.. ^^


----------



## Druda (9. Juni 2009)

moin kommt aus Hamburg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  das sagt man hier als Seefahrer!


----------



## mirror-egg (9. Juni 2009)

Ich kann RL und Online Games eigentlich ziemlich gut trennen. Manchmal rutscht mir aber doch ein "lol" raus. Aber eher seltener.

"Moin" ist bei mir in Norddeutschland ziemlich verbreitet, also hab ich es nicht wirklich aus Online Games übernommen.


----------



## Hirsi325 (9. Juni 2009)

Mir is mal mitten in der stunde "hör auf zu reden sonst ziehst aggro" rausgerutscht... xD

das übliche wie lol, rofl... usw. das gehört schon zum Grundwortschatz meines Opas

MFG


----------



## LiangZhou (9. Juni 2009)

Also das Wort "omfg" hat sich zu meinem größten Bedauern in meinen Wortschatz geschmuggelt. Und ich sag "be right back". Mehr aber nicht. 

Ein Kumpel von mir wollte nach einer Schulstunde mal seinen Tisch herunterfahren


----------



## Zonalar (9. Juni 2009)

Jop, bin Schweizer, und dort sagt niemand "moin". Hab dieses Wort in WoW aufgegriffen, und es dann übernommen.

Manchmal sage ich auch einfach, wenn jemand nen schlechten Witz brachte, "slash ignore" und dreh mich resignierend um^^
Hat irgendwie was 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (10. Juni 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Grad eben hatte ich so ein einschneidendes Erlebnis,
> 
> Ich hab mir einen Thread durchgelesen in dem es darum geht, dass man einen Twink schon ab Level 55 erstellen kann. Mir fällt da leider kein anderer Grund ein als das manche Leute einfach nur Bockfaul sind!
> 
> ...


schön wie man nach einem harmlosen vorschlag angefeindet wird, bloß gut das wir alle so tolerant sind und total friedlich :>


----------



## Scrätcher (10. Juni 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> schön wie man nach einem harmlosen vorschlag angefeindet wird, bloß gut das wir alle so tolerant sind und total friedlich :>



Mensch Lordilein! Warum bistn jetzt so?^^ Keine Sorge! Ich würde bei dir den Bogen nicht "überspannen"!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Allerdings fand ich das schon übel wie mir in deinem Thread unterstellt wurde ich rede nur "quark". Was auch eigentlich so das einzige Feedback war. Deshalb hab ich nen Fred erstellt um mal herauszufinden was der Grund ist, warum viele "des Twinkens müde" sind. 

Und es kam heraus: Gerade mal grob 20 % der Spieler, also von 5 Stück genau EINER wollten die Twinks ab 55! Der Rest würd sich auch über andere Möglichkeiten freuen. 

Also lag ich doch garnicht so falsch. Ich werd mich nachher wieder "panzern" und nochmal meine Kritik in deinen Thread posten und ich WETTE ich werde dafür wieder geflammt! Aber naja..... 

Und ausserdem find ich jetzt nen Tauren der Leute in nen Bogen spannt und über nen Berg schießt nicht wirklich "agressiv" oder übermäßig gemein. Es ist halt ein Seitenhieb.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lillyan (10. Juni 2009)

Könntet ihr über den anderen Thread in dem anderen Thread reden? Danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## D'eater (10. Juni 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Ich hab vorn Halben Jahr eingeführt, immer "Moin" zu sagen, wenn ich nach hause komme
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Nur mal so aus Interesse.... inwiefern sollte "Moin" aus WoW entstanden sein? Fahr mal nördlich von Hamburg. Da ist das absolut gebräuchlich. Sogar "Moin Moin". Was übrigens genau wie "Moin" nichts mit "Morgen" zu tun hat. "Moin" geht zu jeder Tages und Nachtzeit.

Da zeigt es sich echt wieder... alles südlich von Hamburg ist Bayern.


----------



## Skatero (10. Juni 2009)

D schrieb:


> Nur mal so aus Interesse.... inwiefern sollte "Moin" aus WoW entstanden sein? Fahr mal nördlich von Hamburg. Da ist das absolut gebräuchlich. Sogar "Moin Moin". Was übrigens genau wie "Moin" nichts mit "Morgen" zu tun hat. "Moin" geht zu jeder Tages und Nachtzeit.
> 
> Da zeigt es sich echt wieder... alles südlich von Hamburg ist Bayern.


Hast du den Thread nicht durchgelesen?
Du bist die 3. Person, die das fragt.

Achja er ist Schweizer.


----------



## Lurock (10. Juni 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Hast du den Thread nicht durchgelesen?
> Du bist die 3. Person, die das fragt.
> 
> Achja er ist Schweizer.



Seit der Thread offen ist gucke ich hier mehrmals am Tag rein...
Lustig auf was für Sachen manche kommen. "WTF", bzw. "What the fuck" bspw.
sind 1. 3 Wörter und 2. warum sollten sie nicht "Nicht-WoW-Spieler" nicht benutzen dürfen?
Aber das mit Abstand Fragwürdigste ist, was zur Hölle hat "Moin" mit der Herkunft des Benutzers zu tun?


----------



## LordofDemons (10. Juni 2009)

Lurock schrieb:


> Aber das mit Abstand Fragwürdigste ist, was zur Hölle hat "Moin" mit der Herkunft des Benutzers zu tun?


weil das halt eigendlich platt is also der dialekt der hamburg und umgebung gesprocehn wird und "moin" kommt halt mal von da also so ungefähr is das


----------



## Skatero (10. Juni 2009)

Lurock schrieb:


> Seit der Thread offen ist gucke ich hier mehrmals am Tag rein...
> Lustig auf was für Sachen manche kommen. "WTF", bzw. "What the fuck" bspw.
> sind 1. 3 Wörter und 2. warum sollten sie nicht "Nicht-WoW-Spieler" nicht benutzen dürfen?
> Aber das mit Abstand Fragwürdigste ist, was zur Hölle hat "Moin" mit der Herkunft des Benutzers zu tun?


Weil "Moin" in der Schweiz, eigentlich niemand in der Schweiz braucht?
Ich kenne "Moin" auch von WoW.


----------



## airace (10. Juni 2009)

also bei uns sagen alle "Moin, Moin"
und das man Moin nur von WoW kennt finde ich heftig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg airace


----------



## Skatero (10. Juni 2009)

airace schrieb:


> also bei uns sagen alle "Moin, Moin"
> und das man Moin nur von WoW kennt finde ich heftig
> 
> 
> ...


Vor WoW war ich eigentlich nicht so oft im Internet.
Von wo sollte ich es denn kennen?


----------



## marion9394 (10. Juni 2009)

ich kenn die ganzen abkürzungen auch noch von "früher" - von da wo die ganzen sms so berüht geworden sind... 
nur das lol einfach *lol* war oder *ggg* sowas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



was ich auch mal recht charmant fand war, kumpel war mit im kino und sagte dann "lass uns essen gehen - kochen ist nicht geskillt" ;D


----------



## Davatar (10. Juni 2009)

(Achtung, folgender Beitrag könnte Humor beinhalten und nicht ganz ernst gemeint sein. Vermutlich dient er lediglich zur Erheiterung, mehr nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
Als ich noch WoW gespielt habe sah mein Tagesablauf oftmals so aus:
07:25 Uhr
Aufstehen vom Stuhl in der Kneipe, ausruhen geht da wunderbar und man muss nicht extra in die Hauptstadt reiten. Gekonnt schmeisse ich dem Wirt ein paar Kupfermünzen an den Kopf. Aus irgend nem Grund akzeptiert er die nicht und will grössere Währung. "Drecksinflation!", murmle ich und schmeiss ihm ne Silbermünze zu. Damit gibt er sich zufrieden.

07:30 Uhr - Mount



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich mache mich auf zu meinem Mount. Da ich der Allianz angehöre, Pferde aber viel zu lahm sind, hab ich mir halt ne Ente zugelegt:
Gekonnt montiere ich meine Karotte an der Frontscheibe meiner Ente, damit ich die 3% Geschwindigkeitsbonus beim Reiten erhalte - schliesslich bin ich ja kein Paladin und profitiere nicht von göttlichen Auren. Wie man an der metallenen Ummantelung erkennt besitze ich ein schnelles Reittier.

07:31 Uhr
Meine Ente düst los Richtung Arbeitsstelle. Seltsamerweise merke ich keinen wirklichen Geschwindigkeitsunterschied im Vergleich zu gestern, als ich ohne Karotte losgeritten bin...bestimmt wieder ein Hotfix, von dem nichts kommuniziert worden ist!

07:40 Uhr - Stau



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Seltsam, Blizzard muss an der Grafik-Engine rumgeschraubt haben! Da standen ein paar Mounts hintereinander gereiht auf der Strasse und haben sich nur schleichend vorwärts bewegt. "Die sind sicher nur am posen", dachte ich mir und wollte hindurchreiten, als meine Ente ins hinterste Mount reingekracht ist! Scheinbar kann man nicht mehr durch andere Mounts hindurch reiten und noch schlimmer: mein Mount hat ne Delle abbekommen!!! Das vordere Mount hingegen hat keinen Kratzer abbekommen. Bestimmt ein Cheater! Hab mir mal den Namen seines Chars notiert und werd das später nem GM melden. Aber jetzt weiter zur Arbeit.

08:00 Uhr - Eingang



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich wollte mit meinem Mount durch die Tür ins Bürogebäude reiten, damit ich automatisch abmounte, hab dann aber feststellen müssen, dass die Tür zu klein dafür ist. Also hab ichs kurzer Hand vor der Tür stehen gelassen und bin zu Fuss weiter gegangen.

08:01 Uhr - Liftfahrt, blanker Horror!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Liftfahrt hab ich unbeschaden überstanden, scheinbar hat das Blizzard endlich in den Griff bekommen. Im Büro begrüsse ich alle Leute mit nem herzlichen "Guten Tag Gildies, mögen die XP mit Euch sein!". Wie jeden Tag werd ich nur schief angeschaut, aber spätestens nach der dritten Wiederholung grüsst mir jemand zurück.

12:00 Uhr - Arbeit, Arbeit!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


4 Stunden am Stück hab ich jetzt meine Computer-Skill trainiert, was mir ein paar Punkte mehr beschehrt hat. Zwischendurch gabs mal noch ne Runde Wasser und Brot, um meine Reserven aufzufrischen. Fürs Mittagessen hab ich mir dann aber ne Pizza von nem Goblin bringen lassen...zumindest sieht er so aus und benimmt sich so, könnte aber auch ein Mensch sein. Seltsamerweise spricht er wie ein Troll...wurde vielleicht von denen aufgezogen. Naja mir egal, Essen war gut.

18:00 Uhr
Feierabend. Ich frag mich, wann ichs wohl endlich schaffen werde, den Computer-Skill zu maximieren. Ich arbeite jetzt schon seit Jahren dran, aber irgendwie lern ich doch jeden Tag wieder was dazu. Ich verabschiede mich mit nem fröhlichen "Viel Spass beim Raid Euch allen heut Abend. Falls Ihr ein paar Hordler seht, gebt ihnen was auf die Mütze, aber denkt dran, auch hinter denen sitzt ein Spieler, also kein Corpse-Camping, sonder sperr ich für Euch die Gildenbank!"
Àpropos Gildenbank, ich könnt eigentlich mal das Schmuckstück aus dem Tresor holen gehn, das ich neulich zusammen mit ein paar Freunden in ner 5er Ini gedroppt bekommen hab. War eigentlich gar kein Problem da drin, paar Wölfe, Wildschweine und als Endboss irgend so ein verrückt gewordener Ork, der seltsamerweise unsere Sprache sprechen konnte. Naja, wie auch immer, den haben wir schnell gelegt und ihm das Schmuckteil abgenommen.

18:45 Uhr - Bank



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Was ist denn das für ne Sauerei? Blizzard hat neuerdings Öffnungszeiten für die Bank eingeführt und die ist seit 18:30 Uhr geschlossen! Das gibts doch nicht! So verkommt dieses RL-Spiel ja echt zu nem Spiel für Kiddies und Hartz IV - Empfänger. Wer soll schon zu den Tageszeiten in die Bank gehn? Die sollen sich besser mal anständige Server zulegen, statt hier einfach alles zeitlich zu begrenzen! Naja, dann halt ab nach Hause und in WoW einloggen.

19:15 Uhr - Computerzimmer



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


In WoW eingeloggt, 5 Stunden gezockt.

01:15 Uhr - Taverne



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


So, uff, müde *gähn* ab in die Taverne zum ausloggen.
Der Wirt kennt mich ja mittlerweile.


----------



## Soramac (10. Juni 2009)

Moin ist eine normale Redensart wie ''Guten Morgen'' oder ''Morgen''

Unser Deutschlehrer kommt auch immer in den Klassensaal und sagt: moin zusammen


----------



## Dolgrim (10. Juni 2009)

@ Davatar

Zu geil ;D Den Humor hab ich nur nicht gefunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. Juni 2009)

@ Davatar

wie geil xD ^^ lang nich mehr so gelacht ^^ 

zum thema....mhh also ich sag vllt manchma lol aber das wars schon


----------



## Scrätcher (10. Juni 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> wenn du in der Fußgängerzone "Für die Horde" brüllst



Wetten das du das tun kannst ohne großartig aufzufallen?

Ich gehe sogar noch weiter!^^ Zieh dir rot-schwarze Klamotten an, mal dir rot-schwarze Streifen ins Gesicht und trage ein T-Shirt mit dem Hordenlogo!

Und dann brüll: "für die Hordäääääää!!!!"

Wenn überhaupt eine andere Reaktion kommt als das dich die Leute mal kurz anschauen wird es wohl diese Frage sein: "Von wo kommt dein Fußballclub?"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LittlePsycho91 (10. Juni 2009)

ich loote manchmal den Kühlschrank ^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rhokan (11. Juni 2009)

> Vor WoW war ich eigentlich nicht so oft im Internet.
> Von wo sollte ich es _(moin)_ denn kennen?



Wir Deutschen denken doch auch nicht das Grüezi aus Counterstrike oder whatever kommt, oder?

btt, also mit nicht-zockern rede ich normal... ok evtl mal vllt ein "lol", aber wenn man unter zockern ist, is das ja sowieso nochmal was andres


----------



## fst (11. Juni 2009)

das härteste war mal das ich an der kasse gesagt habe:Jo ich bekomm aber noch 35 kupfer zurück!"


----------



## Rappi (11. Juni 2009)

Das Einzige was ich aus dem Internet in die echte Welt übertragen habe, ist "Wayne?". Das finde ich aber zeitweise auch recht lustig. Nie würde ich begriffe wie "Noob", "LOL" oder "ROFL" im echten Leben benutzen (Ich benutze sich auch im Internet nicht, weil sie mich nerven).


----------



## Zerkan (11. Juni 2009)

Ich hasse LOL und ROFL im RL also Ingame benutze ich es zwar aber das im RL zu benutzen is einfach n bisken zu Nerdlike und kommt auch scheiße rüber bei Leuten die nicht zocken ^.^ aber die Tauren Gilde die sich anmuht ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Gruß Zerkan


----------



## Rhokan (11. Juni 2009)

Rappi schrieb:


> Das Einzige was ich aus dem Internet in die echte Welt übertragen habe, ist "Wayne?". Das finde ich aber zeitweise auch recht lustig. Nie würde ich begriffe wie "Noob", "LOL" oder "ROFL" im echten Leben benutzen (Ich benutze sich auch im Internet nicht, weil sie mich nerven).




"Wayne" kommt auch sicherlich nicht aus dem Internet ^^

>klick< so ab 1:25 =)
Da der Film von '87 ist, bezweifel ich doch stark, dass es was mit WoW zu tun han ^^


----------



## Reflox (11. Juni 2009)

einmal hab ich auf WoWisch geflucht aber nur weil die Schulleiterin grade durchlief 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Aber sonst eigentlich nicht...


----------



## Westicê1.1 (12. Juni 2009)

ich wollte mir mal en makro machen^^
da is um was gegangen, was man eig. oft tut und ich hab ma so gedacht hm ja en makro wär ned schlecht ;D


----------



## jolk (12. Juni 2009)

Klar sage ich manchmal aus gewohnheit Pferd anstatt Mount oder Euro anstatt gold, dann wird man immer komisch angemacht und so...was? oh ich glaub ich hab was verwechselt 

ich hatte mal ne phase wo ich ziemlich oft lol oder rofl gesagt habe, aber das habe ich mir abgewöhnt  *stolz* nur "wtf" ist geblieben auch wenn ich mittlerweile versuche stattdessen "was zur hölle?" zu sagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Davatar tolle story


----------



## Rappi (12. Juni 2009)

Rhokan schrieb:


> "Wayne" kommt auch sicherlich nicht aus dem Internet ^^
> 
> >klick< so ab 1:25 =)
> Da der Film von '87 ist, bezweifel ich doch stark, dass es was mit WoW zu tun han ^^



Es ist mir aber erst im Internet bekannt geworden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Starkwurst (14. Juni 2009)

das ist bei mir generell bei pc spielen, die ich grad erst angefangen hab und die ich noch lange am stück spiel...
bei deus ex wars, dass ich immer (im RL) versucht hab mein Beinimplantat zu aktivieren - zum schneller laufen oder mit nem schokoriegel meine lebensenergie aufzubessern (nee scherz^^)
nach half life hab ich im dunkeln immer zwanghaft "F"..."F"..."F" gedacht um meine taschenlampe anzuschalten
nach splintercell hab ich nachts den drang verspürt die straßenlampen auszuschießen
und nach wow... nun im stau hab ich schon manch sehnsüchtigen gedanken an mein flugmount gehabt^^

achja während ich gothik gespielt hah, hab ich -unbewusst(!)- diese spastische gestik in unterhaltungen gemacht und manchmal früh gemurmelt: "ein neuer tag und nichts hat sich geändert"


----------



## LordofDemons (15. Juni 2009)

Starkwurst schrieb:


> das ist bei mir generell bei pc spielen, die ich grad erst angefangen hab und die ich noch lange am stück spiel...
> bei deus ex wars, dass ich immer (im RL) versucht hab mein Beinimplantat zu aktivieren - zum schneller laufen oder mit nem schokoriegel meine lebensenergie aufzubessern (nee scherz^^)
> nach half life hab ich im dunkeln immer zwanghaft "F"..."F"..."F" gedacht um meine taschenlampe anzuschalten
> nach splintercell hab ich nachts den drang verspürt die straßenlampen auszuschießen
> ...


IS DAS GEIL!!!!

ich krieg mich nimmer wie fertig is das ich lieg echt vor lachem aufm boden >.<


----------



## Rhokan (15. Juni 2009)

Da fällt mir grade ein, ab und zu wenn ich mich verschreibe, versuche ich instinktiv Strg + Z zu drücken...


----------



## Tyalra (15. Juni 2009)

Soramac schrieb:


> Moin ist eine normale Redensart wie ''Guten Morgen'' oder ''Morgen''
> 
> Unser Deutschlehrer kommt auch immer in den Klassensaal und sagt: moin zusammen



moin heißt aber schön ^^

................................................................................
...........

mir rutscht auch öfters mal ein lol oder bin mal afk von den lippen..

oder wenn ich im EDV lehrgang was sagen will drück ich aus gewohnheit die push2talk taste oder so ^^


----------



## Naho (15. Juni 2009)

Also ich finde es echt komisch ( nicht im sinne von witzig), dass manche Leute nicht lachen könne/wollen was weiß ich sondern einfach immer nur LOL sagen.


----------



## Tyalra (15. Juni 2009)

ich sag lol eigentlich immer nur wenn ich etwas merkwürdig finde ^^... also eher ein : "  lol ?  "


----------



## Rhokan (15. Juni 2009)

Ich hab vorhin beim Tennisspielen anstatt  "Rückhand" "Offhand" gesagt.... zum Glück hab ich gegen nen WoW-Spieler gespielt^^


----------



## Kasdeja (18. Juni 2009)

Ich hab nur mal zu meinem Freund gesagt.. "Mats zum Kochen haben wir da, ne?" *g* Das war aber auch das Einzige..


----------



## Cookie Jar (21. Juni 2009)

Dolgrim schrieb:


> Also ich hab eigentlich nur "what the f*ck" übernommen. Ich liebe dieses Wort xD
> Das Schlimmste, all meine nicht-WoW Freunde haben das übernommen ...
> 
> Ab und zu kommt über ICQ auch mal ein wb, aber nichts in Richtung "lol" undso. Das mag ich überhaupt nicht.
> ...



xD das kenn ich doch irgendwo her 

 unter meinen freunden spielen zwei WoW und dann bringt man schon mal so sachen raus wie z.b [Schulschlägerei] ach guck mal da machen wieder welchen open PvP , oder wen  die lehrer rumbrüllen kommt mal sowas wie OMG er geht Enrage 

is immer ganz lustig


----------



## LordofDemons (22. Juni 2009)

Cookie schrieb:


> unter meinen freunden spielen zwei WoW und dann bringt man schon mal so sachen raus wie z.b [Schulschlägerei] ach guck mal da machen wieder welchen open PvP


rofl open pvp das muss ich mir merken und bei der nächsten schlägerei bringen XD


----------



## Shadow_Man (22. Juni 2009)

Also bei mir ist mir sowas bisher eigentlich noch nicht aufgefallen. Ich übernehme eigentlich nichts aus einem Spiel mit ins RL, sobald der Computer aus ist, ist das auch wieder vergessen. Liegt aber auch wohl daran, dass ich selbst in WoW solche Kürzel wie "lol" "rofl" etc. eigentlich nie verwende.

Das Lustigste was ich mal erlebt habe: Als jemand wiederkam, hat er "re" gesagt und die anderen zu ihm zurück "wb", da musste ich schon herzhaft lachen.


----------



## PewPew_oO (22. Juni 2009)

Bei mir kommt es eigentlich nie vor. Aber ein Freund von mir, welcher Schurke spielt, sagt sogar als Schweiz "ey, lol ey" wenn er sich über etwas aufregt. =) Sonst kenne ich hier in der Umgebung niemanden, der "ey, blabla ey" sagt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (22. Juni 2009)

Also sollte der Tag kommen an dem ich jemanden treffe der älter ist als 16 Jahre und der sich im LOLMOROFLGRMGBOOONOMATEN-Modus unterhält, dann werd ich den vermutlich einweisen lassen. Ansonsten denkt man sich halt "Tjo, Teenies wissens halt nicht besser, die werden auch eines Tages reifer." und zieht des Weges.


----------

